
Museum of the World - petewailes
https://britishmuseum.withgoogle.com/
======
sosuke
I remember some of the interactive CDROM encyclopedias that came out in the
90s. Encarta I think was one. They always had the coolest and hardest to use
interfaces. I've got a Nat geo collection of a 100 years of their magazines
(guessing) and it isn't really usable across a dozen disks. I wonder if this
supports screen readers? The loading screen gives me warm fuzzy feelings about
my days coding Flash.

I haven't been able to see what is past the spotted screens yet because I'm
using a 5 year old laptop. Latest Chrome, latest Safari. Someone else tell me
if it is as cool a resource as I imagine!

I tried again, still can't make it past the dots.

------
schoen
What does the British Museum mean by this text (in several of the object
descriptions)?

"The British Museum acknowledges contemporary cultural perspectives associated
with the objects in its collection. Please note: cultural rights may apply to
this object."

~~~
trevelyan
"We realize that some of our stuff may be looted from other places, and
acknowledge other people have legitimate cultural claims to it, but we still
aren't giving it back."

